# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] The best way to simulate class inheritance in VB6

## SearchingDataOnly

This is a very old topic. But I still want to talk about it a little more.

Although VB6 does not provide class inheritance, there are some scenarios where we still need to simulate class inheritance. Here's what I'm doing now:

*DerivedClass.cls*


```
Implements BaseClass

Private m_Base As New BaseClass


'--- Implements all methods of BaseClass ---
Public Sub Method1()
    m_Base.Method1
End Sub

Public Function Func1() As Long
    Func1 = m_Base.Func1
End Function

...
...
```

I was wondering if there was a better way to implement inheritance to BaseClass. Thanks!

----------

